# BMW of North America COVID-19 ANNOUNCEMENT **Important**



## myawn (Feb 28, 2020)

*Spartanburg shut down 4/3 - 4/19*

You've probably seen the news releases out of BMW USA - the Spartanburg Plant will be closed down from April 3rd to April 19th.

I have an X3 in 'Production Begins' status now, scheduled for completion Week 14 which should mean it just squeaks through. My Performance Center Delivery date of 4/21 seems a bit iffier if no one is around to prep the cars for delivery


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

myawn said:


> You've probably seen the news releases out of BMW USA - the Spartanburg Plant will be closed down from April 3rd to April 19th.
> 
> I have an X3 in 'Production Begins' status now, scheduled for completion Week 14 which should mean it just squeaks through. My Performance Center Delivery date of 4/21 seems a bit iffier if no one is around to prep the cars for delivery


I think you are right. I will continue to post updates as new information becomes available.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Not good news, as Reuters reports "U.S. auto sales in states with coronavirus lockdown orders to drop 80%: analysts".

April incentives should be interesting.


----------

